# Anyone Hiring in Beaverton,Oregon?



## treeclimbersam (Jun 17, 2010)

My brother in law is moving to Beaverton, Oregon and is looking for a climber position. He has about ten years experience. He is a very good climber and is a hard worker whether he is working the ground or in the tree. If anyone is hiring there or knows of anyone who is hiring there please let me know. Thanks a lot!


----------



## forestryworks (Jun 17, 2010)

try the oregon worksource dept. online.


----------



## fryjer (Jun 18, 2010)

For The Love Of Trees, LLC is! 

See post http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=2290314#post2290314.


----------

